# platt in mane in bockleton worcestershire



## westparc (12 October 2010)

a friend who did not know anything about the platting linked with thieves phoned me VERY concerned if you are in the area please be aware


----------



## prieot (12 October 2010)

Are you sure its not a wind plait. My boy gets them all the time ...they look like perfect plaits. Certainly had me worried when i first saw it.

Was in Dorset some months later and read an article on it. Appears that the stories of this started in the west country and have been running for many years. Often linked with tales of gypsies or supernatural events.

P.s. This was around the last time it was publicised in HH. So I phoned the police when i first saw it ..they confirmed that they had no reports of horse theft in the Thames Valley area ..and hadn't for many months (closest was in the next county and totally unrelated).

Post a pic next time and I can confirm if the same as mine ..usually around 3/4 down the neck line.


----------



## Serenity087 (12 October 2010)

Here we go again!

There are NO confirmed reports of plaits leading to thefts.  Anywhere.  Except LaaLaa Land.

There is no reason to get hysterical about Wind Plaits, which are a naturally occuring phenomenum (sp)


----------



## nativetyponies (12 October 2010)

Not this crap again


----------



## WoopsiiD (12 October 2010)

Unless you go to a field and your pony has 'TAKE THIS ONE' graffiti'ed on its asss I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 October 2010)

Here we go again. Dont mention wind plaits to me,my untouchable section A had them and today I had to cut them out,as impossible to undo.
When is this STUPID tale going to stop?????


----------



## westparc (12 October 2010)

just letting people know what i have been told, there is no harm in takeing extra precautions if you dont believe in them then dont bother writing anything, some people may find it true and alarming! i fell better in mentioning something than not, than someones horse being stolen because i havent told people in the area. it probably wont come to anything but there are a lot of thefts in rurual areas because there are not many eyes around


----------



## Tinypony (12 October 2010)

Westparc, personally I appreciate the sentiment, however, surely any responsible horse owner is taking any precautions they can against theft already?  The problem with this plait thing is that it's a legend, it isn't true, the police have no reported cases of a plaited horse being stolen.  So each time this story resurfaces, more people get into panic attacks over simple wind plaits in their horses' manes, or even little plaits put in by children over the fence.
On another recent thread there were some very interesting stats quoted about horse theft, and while it would be wrong to belittle the problem, it isn't as common as we might be led to believe.  There certainly aren't "lots" of thefts in rural areas.  (Unless you can quote numbers to back that up?).


----------



## Tinypony (12 October 2010)

Here you are, to quote Karynk on another thread:

"The cold hard facts are that there has been no increase in horse theft and there is no evidence that they are or ever have been used to mark horses for theft.

These are more helpful facts to help people reduce the minuscule threat of their horse being stolen. All these have actual crime report numbers that have been reported to the police and are not gossip or hearsay.

58 and 59 horses were stolen in the UK in 2008 and 2009 respectively so you have a more than 1 in 20,000 chance of your own horse being taken.

The most popular horses stolen are coloured horses. The most popular type stolen are Cobs followed by Shetland/Miniatures. In most cases where the details are available they are taken from their field. Central counties of England have the most cases of horse theft. A larger proportion of those marked in some way are recovered than those that are not. More horses are stolen that are unmarked than those that are. More horses are stolen through the summer months. A lot of horses stolen are actually recovered. There are several instances of the theft of multiple animals from the same premises.

These are facts and are useful pointers to help owners better protect their horses particularly if they fall within these categories. They do not scare people but inform them how best to protect their precious horses without giving them sleepless nights. Horse theft is extremely rare and with a bit more vigilance will become even rarer, but this can be achieved better by information rather than fright and panic. "


----------



## wipeout (13 October 2010)

OP, perhaps if you search for other threads on this site regarding plaits you might understand why people are sick of talking about something that just isn't a threat.

Good for you for wanting to spread the word but on this occasion it is a waste of time.

The real threat comes from horse thieves who will not bother to alert you in advance that they are watching your animals, if they want them they will take them first time. If you can up your security and vigilance then surely you should be doing that as a matter of routine anyway?


----------



## SusannaF (13 October 2010)

One police theory is that the plaits are done by some pagans  "knot magick" is one way of casting spells where you plait or knot cord. Spell is nothing to do with horse or owner, though. Horse manes are just extra magic. The horses aren't harmed.


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 October 2010)

wipeout said:



			OP, perhaps if you search for other threads on this site regarding plaits you might understand why people are sick of talking about something that just isn't a threat.

Good for you for wanting to spread the word but on this occasion it is a waste of time.

The real threat comes from horse thieves who will not bother to alert you in advance that they are watching your animals, if they want them they will take them first time. If you can up your security and vigilance then surely you should be doing that as a matter of routine anyway?
		
Click to expand...




Tinypony said:



			Here you are, to quote Karynk on another thread:

"The cold hard facts are that there has been no increase in horse theft and there is no evidence that they are or ever have been used to mark horses for theft.

These are more helpful facts to help people reduce the minuscule threat of their horse being stolen. All these have actual crime report numbers that have been reported to the police and are not gossip or hearsay.

58 and 59 horses were stolen in the UK in 2008 and 2009 respectively so you have a more than 1 in 20,000 chance of your own horse being taken.

The most popular horses stolen are coloured horses. The most popular type stolen are Cobs followed by Shetland/Miniatures. In most cases where the details are available they are taken from their field. Central counties of England have the most cases of horse theft. A larger proportion of those marked in some way are recovered than those that are not. More horses are stolen that are unmarked than those that are. More horses are stolen through the summer months. A lot of horses stolen are actually recovered. There are several instances of the theft of multiple animals from the same premises.

These are facts and are useful pointers to help owners better protect their horses particularly if they fall within these categories. They do not scare people but inform them how best to protect their precious horses without giving them sleepless nights. Horse theft is extremely rare and with a bit more vigilance will become even rarer, but this can be achieved better by information rather than fright and panic. "
		
Click to expand...

Common sense would tell you a horse thief doesnt mark horses for you be forewarned.These thieves will come,lcatch the animals and load then take off. 
I am glad to read the above information. Thanks for putting that here,very interesting.


----------



## Miss L Toe (13 October 2010)

It is a bit daft to assume that horses need to be plaited. If the potential thieves, whether from Poland or Pocklington are looking for Gypsy types, all they need to do is to select the coloured ones. Anyone buying from dubious sources should be aware that they will lose their new best friend and their cash  and expenses if the original owner finds them.
If buying from a dealer who operates legitimately, then they would presumable get their money back, though usually they will be offered a replacement. 
Travellers have set up camp next to our yard and have been seen in the fields with the horses,  so we have put padlocks on gates and gate hinges, but they could cut the fence..........
I think that cameras should be used and notices posted nearby. 
Every year horses are stolen from remote locations, it is an easy theft and it is difficult to trace these thefts, so all horse owners should be on the lookout for unusual activity.


----------



## Serenity087 (13 October 2010)

As a thought.

If I told you a car thief was putting post it notes on cars saying "this one", you'd think I was nuts.

So why is this horse plait thing still going?

There's no point increasing vigilance against the wind, because it draws your attention to the wrong place.  If your horse isn't freezemarked, microchipped, or both, then you're an idiot (and yes, as it happens, mine is neither... going to change that when she moves!! But she also has a huge spot on her face that says "steal me, and you'll never be able to hide me!!!")

Seriously.  Threads about padlocks, freezemarking days, security cameras, all good.  Threads about wind plaits, really not good at all.


----------



## Cedars (13 October 2010)

Yesterday, my yearling came over to me at 11.02 with a long flowing mane and gave me a cuddle. At 11.45, I went back to see her, and she had a plait in her mane. Very intricate, a bugger to get out.

PANNIICCC! Or not?

NOT - because I was in the field with her that whole time, poo picking. She rolled, and then rubbed her neck against a tree. Unless the thieves were invisible, I think that these plaits are caused by natural causes!!!!!!


----------



## Kat (13 October 2010)

Which Platt??? Gail, Sarah Lou or David??????


----------



## MHOL (13 October 2010)

All plaits done by nature alone, NO reports through Horse watch in the Worcestershire area reported at all. If people are worried how come no one ever takes a photo of the offending plait?? And never report it? apart from an internet forum


----------



## Debz87 (13 October 2010)

I would like to say thanks westparc, i also posted a similar post last week, but i feel as if we are wasting our time on here trying to warn people as most people think its all made up and that every single plait is caused by the wind.
That's some peoples opinions, and to be honest the way people are not bothering to take any notice and put it down to natural causes the more likely to me that thieves would use this method of marking thinking that people don't believe that there is anything in it anymore.
I personally will remain cautious, what other people do or don't do is up to them, i personally appreciate the warning of potential thefts.


----------



## *hic* (13 October 2010)

Debz87 said:



			I would like to say thanks westparc, i also posted a similar post last week, but i feel as if we are wasting our time on here trying to warn people as most people think its all made up and that every single plait is caused by the wind.
That's some peoples opinions, and to be honest the way people are not bothering to take any notice and put it down to natural causes the more likely to me that thieves would use this method of marking thinking that people don't believe that there is anything in it anymore.
I personally will remain cautious, what other people do or don't do is up to them, i personally appreciate the warning of potential thefts.
		
Click to expand...

Debz, you still haven't answered my question about WHY thieves would choose to mark only the obviously least valuable pony in my field, which happens to be freezemarked, when some of the others aren't and HOW they managed to get close enough to him to do it when he is so uncatchable that we have to take all the others out of the field and then approach him in exactly the right way using his own headcollar or you can't get hold of him.

Might the fact that he has a long mane and the others are pulled not possibly suggest to you that it's natural causes?


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

Im very glad i reported it to my local horsewatch and got it logged with the police, when it happened to my horse  , both were fantastic and very helpful .


----------



## Debz87 (13 October 2010)

Im not saying that wind tangles/plaits don't exist! 
Im not saying that thieves are responsible for untouchable horses etc having these marks and as I have said before the plaits aren't meant to look obvious in a 'steal this one' way! 
I should imagine it would be the intention of the thief to make them look natural if and when the horses are possibily marked for stealing, from the genuine cases where police have been notified that I know of the plaits have been underneath the mane so would not be obvious, the plaits were reported and break ins to the yard where recorded by the police on 2 occassions but the horses had been removed before the second break in which was also when the large tyre tracks (possibily horsebox) were noted.
I am not thick, i realise horses naturally get tangles in long manes and tails but it only takes a strange looking plait/tangle to be overlooked once for it to be too many times.
we also use mane and tail conditioner spray and keep the manes tangle free, it is very rare that the horses i was worried about have wind plaits, I have only seen it once before on them in the 11 months I have cared for them and on both occassions the horses both had them at the same time, bit coincidental for me to ignore.
And yes you may point out next that the horses haven't been taken, which is true.
perhaps this is down to the tangles being indeed caused by the wind/rubbing/whatever or because I alerted everyone including the guy who owns the land to be extra vigilant and the other grooms that look after the horses, aswell as taking the plaits out and adding more mane and tail conditioner.
perhaps as it has been mentioned that people do this to see how often the horses are checked? I don't know.
I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Zebedee (13 October 2010)

Read the quote from KarynK. Not ONE horse reported stolen after these 'plaits' appeared.

Christi - every call you make to the police is logged & given a reference number. It doesn't mean they are necessarily concerned, although as a professional body they will certainly make a real effort to reassure any concerns a caller may have.


----------



## WoopsiiD (13 October 2010)

I've been straight to the horses mouth! I had mentioned all this in passing to a friend who works with the travelling community. She had a conversation with a traveller whose response was a fit of hysterical laughter. He says that all 'gorgers' believe this and it is a source of great humour.
He then went on to say that *if* he was going to steal a horse (and he is not) why would he waste his ruddy time plaiting the bugga. It would be out of the field and on the box all on the same night.
He also said that very few horses are actually stolen by travellers-they are not good enough quality!!!!


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

zebedee said:



			Read the quote from KarynK. Not ONE horse reported stolen after these 'plaits' appeared.

Christi - every call you make to the police is logged & given a reference number. It doesn't mean they are necessarily concerned, although as a professional body they will certainly make a real effort to reassure any concerns a caller may have.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Zebedee i am aware of this , thank you for that !!!!

here is a pic of how remote rural my home is , not the sort of place you would expect that to happen , the police were very interested when they saw the plait in my horses mane and also the ink that she had been splattered with  as the ink was not evident until 24 hours after her mane was plaited ! i cant rememeber what the police called the ink now !
i was always very sceptical of these stupid stories untill it happened to my horse who i keep at home,she is a coloured traditional cob so just the type that seems to be stolen.
not a nice thing to happen , and i think its better to be safe than sorry and be aware.


----------



## Cedars (13 October 2010)

Right, so, Christi, a thief firstly FOUND where you lived, then drove all the way out there, found your horse, plaited your horse, drove home. Came back the next day (all that driving out to yours...), splattered ink on the driveway, drove away again. And then DIDNT come back to steal your horse!?

You're a joke...!


----------



## KarynK (13 October 2010)

zebedee said:



			Read the quote from KarynK. Not ONE horse reported stolen after these 'plaits' appeared.

.
		
Click to expand...

Am just updating my records to do some analysis but can say so far in 2010 horse thefts by strangers are running at a 21 compared to around 50 for the same period in 2008 and 2009. So horse thefts have FALLEN BY AROUND 40% at the same time as this recurring subject spreading fear of horse theft.

Those popular in 2008/9 for theft were Coloured's mostly cobs and Shetland/minis, who by their very nature have long manes and usually live out so even if an owner can say that their horse had a tangle prior to being taken or on return this would be expected and not an integral part of the theft.

Personally I think it FAR more likely that your hay and feed will be the target this winter than your horse!  Someone here suggested cutting a string on hay bales to prevent theft, so maybe this should be done now.

What does concern me is the number of horses stolen on loan, so please if your loan your horse to ANYONE even your family, make sure you use a signed agreement and keep in regular contact if you do not want an unhappy outcome!!


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

flamehead said:



			Right, so, Christi, a thief firstly FOUND where you lived, then drove all the way out there, found your horse, plaited your horse, drove home. Came back the next day (all that driving out to yours...), splattered ink on the driveway, drove away again. And then DIDNT come back to steal your horse!?

You're a joke...!
		
Click to expand...


we do have roads here that go by .
no the ink was splattered on my horse when she had been plaited 
and im glad  no one did take my horse  
this did happen in june this year 

  Thank You for your input ! your reply is very much welcomed . although im not a Joke, and its hardly a wonder that folk feel unable to discuss this sort of thing when its responded to in the way you have .and i did state that i have always rubbished previous stories of this sort , but hey ho i will never mock anyone as its not in my nature.


----------



## Zebedee (13 October 2010)

Christi - what a beautiful place to live (& ride).


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

KarynK said:



			Am just updating my records to do some analysis but can say so far in 2010 horse thefts by strangers are running at a 21 compared to around 50 for the same period in 2008 and 2009. So horse thefts have FALLEN BY AROUND 40% at the same time as this recurring subject spreading fear of horse theft.

Those popular in 2008/9 for theft were Coloured's mostly cobs and Shetland/minis, who by their very nature have long manes and usually live out so even if an owner can say that their horse had a tangle prior to being taken or on return this would be expected and not an integral part of the theft.

Personally I think it FAR more likely that your hay and feed will be the target this winter than your horse!  Someone here suggested cutting a string on hay bales to prevent theft, so maybe this should be done now.

What does concern me is the number of horses stolen on loan, so please if your loan your horse to ANYONE even your family, make sure you use a signed agreement and keep in regular contact if you do not want an unhappy outcome!!
		
Click to expand...



 yes i do also feel it will be hay and feed and anything else that will be targeted ! but i have yet to come up with a way if cutting the strings on my 200 bales without the whole lot falling out the barn ! lol


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

zebedee said:



			Christi - what a beautiful place to live (& ride).
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Zebedee , its wonderful place to live being a horse owner i have 18,000 acres of it to roam about on ! although the winters are hellish , nice for hubby and i being stuck in by snow at the stove though lol


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 October 2010)

Steady on some of you....now, we know we all have our own opinions on this, but no need to go slagging each other off, as is starting to happen here.....remember, not everyone here has been a member since the year dot, and not everyone gets to read every thread going....

Yes, it can get annoying reading the same thing BUT....don't read the thread if it annoys you! The title gives you the gist of those ones who can avoid....


----------



## Cedars (13 October 2010)

So christi, what was the thieves reasoning for splattering ink? As their reasoning for plaiting is so that they can feel the horse in the dark with no need for torches. Is the ink just in case their train gets in early and they get a bit bored and decide to steal him in daylight? Or is it more likely that the "ink" was berries, ink seeped off a rug, something on the ground in his paddock, flying pig sh**t?


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			Steady on some of you....now, we know we all have our own opinions on this, but no need to go slagging each other off, as is starting to happen here.....remember, not everyone here has been a member since the year dot, and not everyone gets to read every thread going....

Yes, it can get annoying reading the same thing BUT....don't read the thread if it annoys you! The title gives you the gist of those ones who can avoid....
		
Click to expand...

I do agree !


----------



## Debz87 (13 October 2010)

I don't get why certain members feel the need to take the piss out of the concerned people on here, disgusting behaviour, if you don't like/not interested in the content of the posts then don't read them, simple!
Oh and where exactly are you getting all this info from about there being no record of horses that were stolen and recovered and the relation to plaits etc?
Several people on here have come forwards and said it has happened to them, there are also several pages across the internet on social networking sites with other people that have had the same experiences, are you saying they have all made it up because you can't find records?
Most records aren't even reliable anyway, experiences from real people are what I chose to take notice of, not numbers on paper.


----------



## KarynK (13 October 2010)

christi said:



			yes i do also feel it will be hay and feed and anything else that will be targeted ! but i have yet to come up with a way if cutting the strings on my 200 bales without the whole lot falling out the barn ! lol
		
Click to expand...

But wouldn't it be nice to find said wannabe hay thieves buried at the bottom of 200 bales Karma and all that lol!!


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

flamehead said:



			So christi, what was the thieves reasoning for splattering ink? As their reasoning for plaiting is so that they can feel the horse in the dark with no need for torches. Is the ink just in case their train gets in early and they get a bit bored and decide to steal him in daylight? Or is it more likely that the "ink" was berries, ink seeped off a rug, something on the ground in his paddock, flying pig sh**t?
		
Click to expand...

again thank you for your interesting thoughts and input once more , 
if you go back to the   "what do you do with your cobs thread " you will see pics of my horse from the summer in jume so no need for rugs , and no berries in my fields , nothing in my fields that is like black ink,
as i said the police were interested about the ink as it is not visible to the eye until the next day when it was visible it is very well known to them they told me being used in markings for things to be stolen  (dont ask ) and i dont remember what they called it .


----------



## madeleine1 (13 October 2010)

flamehead said:



			So christi, what was the thieves reasoning for splattering ink? As their reasoning for plaiting is so that they can feel the horse in the dark with no need for torches. Is the ink just in case their train gets in early and they get a bit bored and decide to steal him in daylight? Or is it more likely that the "ink" was berries, ink seeped off a rug, something on the ground in his paddock, flying pig sh**t?
		
Click to expand...

dont be so rude, if you havnt got anything nice to say dont say anything at all


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

KarynK said:



			But wouldn't it be nice to find said wannabe hay thieves buried at the bottom of 200 bales Karma and all that lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha ! revenge is sweet lol !


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 October 2010)

christi said:



			Oh Zebedee i am aware of this , thank you for that !!!!

here is a pic of how remote rural my home is , not the sort of place you would expect that to happen , the police were very interested when they saw the plait in my horses mane and also the ink that she had been splattered with  as the ink was not evident until 24 hours after her mane was plaited ! i cant rememeber what the police called the ink now !
i was always very sceptical of these stupid stories untill it happened to my horse who i keep at home,she is a coloured traditional cob so just the type that seems to be stolen.
not a nice thing to happen , and i think its better to be safe than sorry and be aware.





Click to expand...

WHERE do you live???? Any houses spare nearby??


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			WHERE do you live???? Any houses spare nearby??
		
Click to expand...

lol sorry no  Dragon ! .

here is a pic of my horse and her mane !,  i knew from the other side of the field that evening when i went out to bring her in for the night that someone had tampered with her mane !


----------



## Tinypony (13 October 2010)

As an aside, you cut one of the strings on each bale as you stack them.  Just be careful clambering around.  It will however make them very difficult to steal.


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 October 2010)

WHAT a beauty!


----------



## Cedars (13 October 2010)

There are no POLICE records. You know, those crime fighting dudes who, when something is stolen, you report it to....? They have not had one single report. 

People can report things all the time. I could say on this forum now that I poop golddust. Can you prove it either way? NO, not unless a governing body could tell you. Not one person can provide a crime ref number.

But I give up. You're all barking mad. And what does it matter anyway? My horses couldnt be any more secure unless they were in a metal compound with 9ft high fences. So what if they come in with "please steal me" written on them? Your security should ALWAYS be at full height because regardless of stupid rumours like this, we all love our horses and should want to protect them regardless.

Christi, your horse is lovely. But it also has the PERFECT mane for wind plaits.


----------



## Tinypony (13 October 2010)

Your horse is very beautiful Christi, is she freezemarked?

I think the reaction to these threads is not so much people "ignoring" warnings, it's a reaction against the undoubted rumour-mongering that has gone on about these plaits.  As I've said before, we had people visiting every local yard in my area "warning" about this.  
The fact is, horse theft does happen sometimes.  Therefore, rather than worrying over possible markings with plaits, read the real statistics and take the best precaution - freezemark your neds.  I pay a bit extra and get mine very distinctive marks, I've had 3 done with their names.


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

Tinypony said:



			Your horse is very beautiful Christi, is she freezemarked?

I think the reaction to these threads is not so much people "ignoring" warnings, it's a reaction against the undoubted rumour-mongering that has gone on about these plaits.  As I've said before, we had people visiting every local yard in my area "warning" about this.  
The fact is, horse theft does happen sometimes.  Therefore, rather than worrying over possible markings with plaits, read the real statistics and take the best precaution - freezemark your neds.  I pay a bit extra and get mine very distinctive marks, I've had 3 done with their names.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes indeed she is and also has 2 micro chips ,freezemark signs all around my place, cctv in my stables and yard etc as id never forgive myself if i didnt try my best !


----------



## Debz87 (13 October 2010)

Well I think you should give up and keep your opinions to yourself, you have alot to say against the matter so why get involved?


----------



## Cedars (13 October 2010)

Tinypony said:



			freezemark your neds.  I pay a bit extra and get mine very distinctive marks, I've had 3 done with their names.
		
Click to expand...

Snap. Puzzle is PUZ3 - and its done RIGHT above her "puzzle piece" mark on her side. You'd have to be brave or stupid to steal her...!


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

flamehead said:



			There are no POLICE records. You know, those crime fighting dudes who, when something is stolen, you report it to....? They have not had one single report. 

People can report things all the time. I could say on this forum now that I poop golddust. Can you prove it either way? NO, not unless a governing body could tell you. Not one person can provide a crime ref number.

But I give up. You're all barking mad. And what does it matter anyway? My horses couldnt be any more secure unless they were in a metal compound with 9ft high fences. So what if they come in with "please steal me" written on them? Your security should ALWAYS be at full height because regardless of stupid rumours like this, we all love our horses and should want to protect them regardless.

Christi, your horse is lovely. But it also has the PERFECT mane for wind plaits.
		
Click to expand...

  once again thank you for your input ! 

 but in all the years ive owned this horse she has never had as much as a tangle windplait, etc yes even where i live not even the wind gives her tangles ! nevermind anything like what i found her to have !!! and ive owned horses since i was 5 years old and ive never seen the likes of it .


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

my horse has a personal freezemark  with her name well worth the wee bit extra money


----------



## Zebedee (13 October 2010)

Debz87 said:



			Well I think you should give up and keep your opinions to yourself, you have alot to say against the matter so why get involved?
		
Click to expand...



Thing is Debz you fly in the face of all the police statistics & logic & INSIST that these rumours are based in fact when it's patently obvious that they aren't, hence adding fuel to the fire.
We all need to be alert, & take precautions against theft at all times, regardless of whether or not we may or may not have found a plait in our horses manes, found an empty coke can in the gateway, or indeed seen a transit van in a layby close to our fields.
Getting the horse Freezemarked accompanied by microchipping is the best advice that anyone can follow, & it would be better to reiterate that, than to keep adding to the unnecessary panic that often surrounds these threads.


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

im so glad i never posted this on here when it happened as im sure it would have had me in even more  tears than i was at the time ! lol


----------



## Cedars (13 October 2010)

We're all glad too, Christi.


----------



## Debz87 (13 October 2010)

Yes I totally agree with microchipping and freezemarking.
I am repeating warnings I was given at the beginning of the year, they are not rumours, it happened, how can you say it's obvious it didn't really happen?
God, I feel like a criminal for just repeating what has happened to fellow horse owners.
I don't want to cause arguements, I just feel that some people are genuinely interested in the thread and some just like to insult people.
I am happy that I have done my bit and will continue to support those that also want to do the same as me.
People should at all times be vigilant when it comes to their pride and joy, if someone wants a horse that badly then I am sure they will get through pretty much any security to take that horse.
If someone was acting suspicious in a van taking photos of my horse then Im sorry but I would find that a bit worrying! Maybe it's a bit over the top but maybe one day it will be someone up to no good.
The numbers of horse thefts recorded according to info on here has dropped this year, maybe its posts like these that have contributed towards the drop as people are more aware of their security, i know that shouldn't be the case, but sadly it's likely it is.


----------



## Cedars (13 October 2010)

Debz, what is the police crime ref number?

And yes but there are cases of horses being stolen after people "taking photos in vans". Bloody hell....!


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 October 2010)

flamehead said:



			Debz, what is the police crime ref number?

And yes but there are cases of horses being stolen after people "taking photos in vans". Bloody hell....!
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to breath and step away before you do yourself a mischief....

1 - Leave thread

2 - don't read it again

that will sort you out for sure!


----------



## Cedars (13 October 2010)

Lol, thanks DragonSlayer. I'm off to go and check my horses for plaits, ink splodges and post it notes saying "its this one". Then I'll go to sleep. ttfn. x


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

well dont dare come back and tell us if there is anything untoward !!  ;-)


----------



## Debz87 (13 October 2010)

Yes and my reasons for being concerned about this whole matter is because I know of people who have had horses go missing after plaits have been found!
Don't you worry, i will get you the crime ref no for when my friends reported their break ins and found their stabled horse with a plait!
may take me a day or 2 but don't you worry!
I obviously need to prove I'm talking talking cr*p!


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 October 2010)

You lot make me howl!


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			You lot make me howl! 

Click to expand...

haha and its not even a full moon lol


----------



## christi (13 October 2010)

flamehead said:



			We're all glad too, Christi.
		
Click to expand...

super id have come to you  for tea and compassion  lol


----------



## Debz87 (13 October 2010)

TD10978, 385 06/01/2010, there are 2 crime numbers, will get the particular one i mentioned above asap


----------



## Tinypony (13 October 2010)

Debz87 said:



			Well I think you should give up and keep your opinions to yourself, you have alot to say against the matter so why get involved?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure who you are addressing this to, but the fact is that on a discussion group, everyone is entitled to express their opinions.  That includes you, and I, and the rest of the people on this thread.


----------



## Tinypony (13 October 2010)

I know this is stating the obvious.  The police will give a crime number if you ring them and report a break in, so yes of course your friend has crime numbers.  I think the crime numbers people are asking for are the ones with reference to the horses that were stolen after being found with a plait.  Not the crime numbers for a reported break in where the owner told the police that their horses were in the stables with a plait in their manes.


----------



## WoopsiiD (13 October 2010)

I've told you that the travelling community are all having hysterics over 'gorgers' believing the plait story....now....
http://www.forteantimes.com/features/articles/3016/straight_from_the_horses_mane.html


----------



## Zebedee (13 October 2010)

WoopsiiD said:



			I've told you that the travelling community are all having hysterics over 'gorgers' believing the plait story....now....
http://www.forteantimes.com/features/articles/3016/straight_from_the_horses_mane.html

Click to expand...

PMSL.............very enlightening !!

Tinypony I think you are right ref the crime numbers being issued at the time of report. The poor foal that was found dead in a ditch in the field it was turned out in was initially reported stolen & there was a crime ref number attached to that.


----------



## WoopsiiD (13 October 2010)

zebedee my money is going on Big Foot!


----------



## horses13 (13 October 2010)

WoopsiiD said:



			I've told you that the travelling community are all having hysterics over 'gorgers' believing the plait story....now....
http://www.forteantimes.com/features/articles/3016/straight_from_the_horses_mane.html

Click to expand...

Hilarious. People reading that will think HHO peeps are bunch of loonies.


----------



## hairycob (14 October 2010)

I have heard you should plant a rowan tree near your stables to prevent witches riding your horses in the night. Am off to put a shoe over stable door to ward off fairies & that should be it unless there is a bigfoot in Bedfordshire.


----------



## madeleine1 (14 October 2010)

flamehead said:



			We're all glad too, Christi.
		
Click to expand...

u r such a bitch


----------



## MHOL (14 October 2010)

Horses taken on loan and then sold on without consent is the biggest theft of horses at the moment. There are a group of dealers working amongst themselves loaning horses then selling them through a market rebuying them so they have a receipt (pretending not to know each other) and then selling them, something they get for free are being sold for thousands (don';t ask why people are buying them for that much)!!!

There are also cases of "people" who loan lots of horses then when things get tough they sell them rather than admit to the owners and arrange for them to collect them, but still keep up the sob story, they lost a baby, been made bankrupt, husband leaving them etc., we have heard it all and in this case not one thing was true!!!

So if you have a horse on loan and haven't seen it in a while but have received photos and tales of what the scoundrel has been up to chewing rugs etc., gewt in the car and drive to see your horse, don't be fobbed off with excuses, and if you get there and suddenly they tell you the horse had dropped dead a few days ago ask to see the receipts for removal, don't just accept it. We have found a few dead horses lately!!! Happily munching grass ;-)

One case the husband had died, i got a photo of him happily sitting on a swing!

All i can say is if you get a plait, take a photo, get a police incident number, report it to Horse Watch who can circulate it only with a crime reference number and make sure your horse is freezemarked. Take regular photos from all sides so that you have an up to date photo of your horse. But believe me they are not going to plait a horse then come back and steal it. They will just come and take what they want when they want it. Yes coloured cobs and shetlands are the most common horse to be stolen.


----------



## Tinypony (14 October 2010)

MHOL said:



			All i can say is if you get a plait, take a photo, get a police incident number, report it to Horse Watch who can circulate it only with a crime reference number and make sure your horse is freezemarked. Take regular photos from all sides so that you have an up to date photo of your horse. But believe me they are not going to plait a horse then come back and steal it. They will just come and take what they want when they want it. Yes coloured cobs and shetlands are the most common horse to be stolen.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, could you just clarify that last bit.  You say that they aren't going to plait your horse then come back and steal it.  If that's the case, then why contact the police, get a crime number etc if you see a "plait"?


----------



## WoopsiiD (14 October 2010)

MHOL said:



			Horses taken on loan and then sold on without consent is the biggest theft of horses at the moment. There are a group of dealers working amongst themselves loaning horses then selling them through a market rebuying them so they have a receipt (pretending not to know each other) and then selling them, something they get for free are being sold for thousands (don';t ask why people are buying them for that much)!!!

There are also cases of "people" who loan lots of horses then when things get tough they sell them rather than admit to the owners and arrange for them to collect them, but still keep up the sob story, they lost a baby, been made bankrupt, husband leaving them etc., we have heard it all and in this case not one thing was true!!!

So if you have a horse on loan and haven't seen it in a while but have received photos and tales of what the scoundrel has been up to chewing rugs etc., gewt in the car and drive to see your horse, don't be fobbed off with excuses, and if you get there and suddenly they tell you the horse had dropped dead a few days ago ask to see the receipts for removal, don't just accept it. We have found a few dead horses lately!!! Happily munching grass ;-)

One case the husband had died, i got a photo of him happily sitting on a swing!

All i can say is if you get a plait, take a photo, get a police incident number, report it to Horse Watch who can circulate it only with a crime reference number and make sure your horse is freezemarked. Take regular photos from all sides so that you have an up to date photo of your horse. But believe me they are not going to plait a horse then come back and steal it. They will just come and take what they want when they want it. Yes coloured cobs and shetlands are the most common horse to be stolen.
		
Click to expand...



So true!
Sadly I have first hand experience...luckily it had a happy ending and the pony was reunited with the rightful owner.


----------



## christi (14 October 2010)

flamehead said:



			We're all glad too, Christi.
		
Click to expand...


thanks again for your kind input as always .

Very unnecessary and rude .


----------



## christi (14 October 2010)

Tinypony said:



			Not sure who you are addressing this to, but the fact is that on a discussion group, everyone is entitled to express their opinions.  That includes you, and I, and the rest of the people on this thread.
		
Click to expand...


Tiny, i and many others will and do agree with you that everyone has a right to express there own opinion  ,  i have to say though, that it is much more helpful when it is recieved  in a mature and polite manner .


----------



## Cedars (14 October 2010)

MHOL, do you work in connection with the horsewatch groups? I'm amazed at how many stories even on here there are of peoples horses being taken on loan, and how little I hear about by horsewatch etc? I'm in Gloucestershire so wouldnt be suprised if we're one of the highest counties for it (being one of the highest horsey populations). Would be good, if there isnt one already, to get a weekly or monthly newsletter out?


----------



## MHOL (14 October 2010)

flamehead said:



			MHOL, do you work in connection with the horsewatch groups? I'm amazed at how many stories even on here there are of peoples horses being taken on loan, and how little I hear about by horsewatch etc? I'm in Gloucestershire so wouldnt be suprised if we're one of the highest counties for it (being one of the highest horsey populations). Would be good, if there isnt one already, to get a weekly or monthly newsletter out?
		
Click to expand...

Have PMd you


----------



## christi (14 October 2010)

My local Horsewatch group post on our local Horsewatch internet Site and also in here , Our Horsewatch lady posts in here a lot .

We are  up In Scotland right enough !


----------



## Cedars (14 October 2010)

Christi that didnt make any sense...?! I was asking about whether MHOL liase with Horsewatch............................


----------



## MHOL (14 October 2010)

flamehead said:



			MHOL, do you work in connection with the horsewatch groups? I'm amazed at how many stories even on here there are of peoples horses being taken on loan, and how little I hear about by horsewatch etc? I'm in Gloucestershire so wouldnt be suprised if we're one of the highest counties for it (being one of the highest horsey populations). Would be good, if there isnt one already, to get a weekly or monthly newsletter out?
		
Click to expand...

Attempted theft at Longlevens in Gloucester on Wednesday, the landowner disturbed the men trying to load the horse, thieves attempted to steal a horse using a transit van & a horsebox they left the scene leaving the horse loose in the lane.

Although the horse has been uninjured and returned to it's owner - Everyone needs to be aware of this incident.

Please take extra care with your animals and leatherware - remember Stow Fair is next week!

Attempt Horse Theft - Incident 99 13/10/10


----------



## christi (14 October 2010)

flamehead said:



			Christi that didnt make any sense...?! I was asking about whether MHOL liase with Horsewatch............................
		
Click to expand...

Yes i know you were speaking to the other lady , but i just thought in general i would add in about My Local Horsewatch and how they get news out to us up here ,

i dont know why it does not make sense , i was not replying to anyone in particular , i would have replyed direct to your post if it was intended for it .


----------



## *hic* (14 October 2010)

madeleine1 said:



			dont be so rude, if you havnt got anything nice to say dont say anything at all
		
Click to expand...




madeleine1 said:



			u r such a bitch
		
Click to expand...

Absolute classic!


----------



## Cedars (14 October 2010)

Lol Jemima_Too.

MHOL, thanks for that. Any info on what type of horse? Reg on horsebox etc?

We're quite a way from Stow but will as always keep an eye out. Hope everyone else is safe!


----------



## Serenity087 (15 October 2010)

Loving that article on plaits!

Yes, it's all Queen Mab, and if you don't post about it on a horsey forum, the fairies will be back in the night to cover your horse in ink.


----------



## christi (15 October 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			Loving that article on plaits!

Yes, it's all Queen Mab, and if you don't post about it on a horsey forum, the fairies will be back in the night to cover your horse in ink.
		
Click to expand...

i take it that was aimed at me ?


----------



## Tinypony (16 October 2010)

I think all this sarcasm is pretty rude to be honest.  It's possible to disagree, or present alterantive facts and opinions, without stooping to trying to ridicule other posters.


----------



## Cuffey (16 October 2010)

Dont panic
Take a picture
Remove plait
Get it logged as an incident with local police and Horsewatch if you are sure this is not a wind plait
My pony had a plait tied with bale string so tightly I had to cut the hair out--doubt he or his best friend clever enough to do that themselves.
 We dont have any kids around. 
 I can see the grazing from my house.
We do get a lot of dog walkers but rarely strangers, they do not touch/feed the horses.

It does ''rattle you''-- was someone trying to scare me!


----------

